

Concurrency: "having the smallest locks is not cool anymore" - gioele
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/white-papers/xeon-lock-scaling-analysis-paper.pdf

======
gioele
Original quote from the author: «batch your locks. Don’t make critical
sections too small. Having the smallest locks is not cool anymore.»
<http://halobates.de/blog/p/231>

In the whitepaper: «The longer lock region has potentially longer block times,
but minimizes the communication overhead of transferring the lock too
frequently. This is a simple case with only two threads. With more cores in
each socket, the queueing delays of transferring will increase. Similarly, on
larger systems that have more sockets, the communication delays will also
increase. Having too many small lock regions increases communication overhead,
while having too many large lock regions increases blocking time.»

